# Singstar



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am looking to buy A singstar for PS2. What do I need to buy?

Do I need to buy like a starter pack with a microphone? 

It's all new to me. 


TIA

Maxtor.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Maxtor,

You can get the starter packs which are like this. Game has some good deals on at the moment.










I would also recommend you getting some of these as well










:lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Mattieuk :thumb:

Aye , I think I might be some ear defenders too :lol:


----------

